# Имбирь - хондропротекторные свойства и вред



## Александр Громов (26 Май 2019)

Здравствуйте.
Не раз слышал про якобы хондропротекторные свойства имбиря. Его даже добавляют в хондропротектор Animal Flex. Подверждений веры в его полезность для суставов я не нашел.
Но я с удовольствием его буду есть. Это единственный острый продукт, который я люблю. К тому же он вроде бы не вреден, в отличие от лука, для почек и желудка. Хотя это даже странно. Возможно, я мало информирован о вреде?


----------



## La murr (26 Май 2019)

@Александр Громов, здравствуйте!
Не переусердствуйте с имбирём -  если у Вас есть язва желудка, гастрит, панкреатит, желчнокаменная болезнь имбирь может нанести очень серьезный вред организму.
Я не смогла его пить, получила обострение панкреатита.


----------



## горошек (26 Май 2019)

Я имбирь тоже есть не могу, как и всё острое и жгучее. Не переносит пищеварительная система. А в анимал флекс входит ещё и куркума. Про неё тоже пишут как о хондропротекторе. Вот она, по моим представлениям и даже опыту, не имеет отрицательного воздействия на пищеварительную и выделительную систему, а даже наоборот, полезна для желудка. Я ела её 2 месяца по чайной ложке 2 раза в день. Смешивала с майонезом, так было лучше на вкус, и с едой употребляла. Никакого эффекта не почувствовала. Но у меня и вообще случай не типичный, тут не в хондропротекторах вообще похоже дело. Ну, вот может вам куркуму лучше попробовать? Джаред Лето вообще на одной куркуме худел. И ничего, бодр и свеж.


----------



## Александр Громов (26 Май 2019)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, вот может вам куркуму лучше попробовать? Джаред Лето вообще на одной куркуме худел. И ничего, бодр и свеж.


 Куркума очень слабит, а я и худой, и в запирающем скорее нуждаюсь.


----------



## BlackND (27 Май 2019)

Не знаю, как касательно хондропротекторных свойств но то что он в купе с лимоном и медом стимулирует имунку и мозг заставляет работать лучше это вроде как доказанный факт. Его еще называют аналогом чеснока.


----------



## горошек (27 Май 2019)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Куркума очень слабит, а я и худой, и в запирающем скорее нуждаюсь.


На себя я такой эффект не заметила. Видимо, все индивидуально.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Май 2019)

Один из многочисленных мифов.


----------

